# wifi adapter for pc?



## runagate (6 mo ago)

Does that cable works somewhere else ?


----------



## ronrl1771 (6 mo ago)

A wi-fi adapter can work, and the bluetooth function of the adapter will work for you (for wireless mice, keyboard, headphones as examples - where you may currently be using bluetooth usb dongles). Does your motherboard have a free PCI-e slot? Otherwise, look at a USB wi-fi adapter. They work ok- you can even game on them if your network isn't too busy.

With that said though, if part of the motherboard is dying it is likely that other systems will be going out soon too. It is an old system (around 2006). You will find that even a cheap budget computer today will be absolutely amazing in comparison.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Besides trying a different ethernet port on router...

Path to try:
Control Panel --> Device Manager (but here, right click to get Admin rights) --> Network Adapters
First time in, don't change anything, just tab thru
Wifi should be visable (not what you want)
Maybe one will say xxx Controller
You want to see 'enabled', not 'disabled' under Advanced tab


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Just realized the router may not have bluetooth. My kids connect their phones with wifi but never asked if bluetooth. Verizon fios. There is PCIe slot, though shorter one? The pc may be too old, agree, there are similar readings. I think the ethernet cables and wall plate connectors are ok though they add many connections. Tried with one long cable, known to work, without getting internet back. I tried able, disable (hardwares, devices, etc) and windows diagnosis (first tries) without success.
Disconnect happened twice and i don't know how I got it back. I tried windows network problem solutions and I think somehow it worked but I didn't do it systematically. Maybe heat problem? I had video card dying but I'm suspecting part of the problem was new windows, firefox or youtube. Youtube used to have sound problem also, loud screech kind. All in all, it does look like the old computer is just not 100% compatible.
I wanted to wait until win11 is bit older.
Thank you all for replies.


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

carpdad said:


> Just realized the router may not have bluetooth. My kids connect their phones with wifi but never asked if bluetooth. Verizon fios. There is PCIe slot, though shorter one? The pc may be too old, agree, there are similar readings. I think the ethernet cables and wall plate connectors are ok though they add many connections. Tried with one long cable, known to work, without getting internet back. I tried able, disable (hardwares, devices, etc) and windows diagnosis (first tries) without success.
> Disconnect happened twice and i don't know how I got it back. I tried windows network problem solutions and I think somehow it worked but I didn't do it systematically. Maybe heat problem? I had video card dying but I'm suspecting part of the problem was new windows, firefox or youtube. Youtube used to have sound problem also, loud screech kind. All in all, it does look like the old computer is just not 100% compatible.
> I wanted to wait until win11 is bit older.
> Thank you all for replies.


DUMP it


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Your last attempt, sticking to wifi:









Amazon.com: Belkin N150 Micro Wireless USB Adapter (F7D1102tt) : Electronics


Buy Belkin N150 Micro Wireless USB Adapter (F7D1102tt): USB Network Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




or similar


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Blue tooth has NO SECURITY at all.

I do not use wifi I use Cat 5 cables. Yep faster speeds. 

As for your equipment best check your specs on the box and on what you are considering they may not match up well.

I have an older laptop Dell M6500 and Windows 7. I use the RJ45 plug for ether net.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I didn't know those mini wifi adapters will work from the router. I thought they were just for keyboard and mouse.
If new computer, I like new dell xps with more roomy box. Maybe I can redo the heat paste and stick in more fans.
1. Drive is PCIe ssd. I have several sata ssd. Would there be sata connectors in new pc so I can use old ssds? Only choice for me seems to be base xps pc.
2. Current video card is nvidia geforce gtx 750. No research needed. Nvidia website doesn't even say compatible with win10. With win11 and new computer, I'm wondering if old card will work in new computer? I think attached video card is good enough for me but wondering if old card is trash with new pc, just in general sense?


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

I've used this with success:
OURLINK 600Mbps Mini 802.11ac Dual Band 2.4G/5G Wireless Network Adapter USB Wi-Fi Dongle Adapter with 5dBi Antenna Support Win Vista,Win 7,Win 8.1, Win 10,Mac OS X 10.9-10.15 https://a.co/d/d1QL8BV


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The wireless USB previously recommended goes in your computer USB input to talk to router.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

carpdad said:


> My desktop is old, core2duo.


Can you share the mfg# and model #.
If we can see what you have it will be easier to help you.
(And start looking at Mac's. I switched from PC to Mac and haven't looked back)


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't exactly know the model. I guess i can find it if access the motherboard? It's dell, alienware and core2duo. Above mentioned 2006? Around that time. I use the computer for conventional things and can't imagine paying more for mac.
I think i'm going to try that usb with antenna and see what happens. Current dell xps looks good but unable to see the inside. Such as how many pci-e slots if I want to add new kind of usb in future. New pc has usb-c port and it probably will be good enough for me. Old pc has 3 cd player slots and I used one to add usb3 ports. I changed factory fans with much quieter and even added one or two additional. Alienware box is unnecessarily big but it is good for adding things. 
I checked dell website. Not recommendation, just facts I see. Xps with i5 processor is still about the same price. Factory attached video card. No more harddrive, just ssd. I was going to wait another year before win10 support stops but maybe it's time.

One more question related to "new kind of usb". If such a technology happens, how to add? Do you think it will be usb3 or c connection? PCIe slots not used much?
Thank you all for ideas and replies.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

For everything on your computer:

download free Belarc Advisor









Belarc Advisor


Download Belarc Advisor for Windows to show a PC audit in your browser with details on hardware and software. Belarc Advisor has had 0 updates within the past 6 months.




download.cnet.com


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Can you share the mfg# and model #.
> If we can see what you have it will be easier to help you.
> (And start looking at Mac's. I switched from PC to Mac and haven't looked back)


If he is just surfing, PCs are a lot cheaper. He can buy a refurbished W10 for a couple hundred.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks. I don't need to know that much about the old computer. It works fine, only unknown internet loss. I wondered just now if ethernet port on the router was faulty but verizon, on the phone, checked it and called it fine. There is little light next to port and I didn't know what it was for and forget now if it was on or off. Just thought also I should have tested for internet with laptop port. Blinders and dumb.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Found another hiccup. This is fiy, in case anybody is thinking of same pc. It's xps 8950. It has new display port called display port. No hdmi port. I need to check my monitor. But there are display port to hdmi cable. I need to find out if these cables are one way or bi directional. This is after accuring half a dozen hdmi cables.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Display port to HDMI cables are bi-directional. They also make adapters to just use your existing cables, if desired.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have USB ports you can use a WI-FI dongle....about $7


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

carpdad said:


> 1. Drive is PCIe ssd. I have several sata ssd. Would there be sata connectors in new pc so I can use old ssds?


A 2006 Core2Duo with several SSD drives. Interesting. At least those are fast.

Newer computers still use sata, yes. Just make sure it has enough sata ports.
A new computer may have built-in graphics. If so, you wouldn't need a video card unless you play games or something.

If other posts weren't clear for your current computer, you want a usb wifi adapter. Or usb ethernet adapter to use a cable instead of wifi. Bluetooth isn't what you're looking for to get the internet working.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know if it's age but the usb with real antenna makes me feel better. I just ordered tp-link brand. Seems to have the most reviews. 
I just have one ssd in the pc. I don't know anything about creating separate compartments (?) or such, though there are plenty of instructions and I think there is one more sata cable in the pc. Those are plugs at the end of cables. My pc does not have built in plugs on motherboard. I started with 100gb ssd when it got cheap enough for family laptops and changed my desktop to 250 when hdd started making noises. Photos and movies later, just finding out even 250 is not enough and even 100 isn't enough for laptops. So i just have 3-4 100gb ssds which are now external storages.
But what I said seems to be a problem with current pc's. Everything is built in and there are no extras. So they are built to become obsolete, but I think probably for younger people who have more time to adapt to changing demands. Maybe good for me.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Buy an external drive for your photos and movies.
Then you have them when and if you change your PC.


----------



## komondor (Feb 20, 2021)

Well I would say it is a good time to get a new PC, what OS are you running now is it Windows 7?


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I was always a 'cabled only' guy, and had similar setup. Finally got tired of dealing with all the cables, and the dust/dirt/spiders that would accumulate around all the cables. Had a problem with my workstation a couple months ago, so I bought a small refurbished Dell Optiplex 7070 on Amazon. It had one of these wifi adapters in it - ASUS PCE-N53 300Mbps 11n dual band Wireless PCI-E card, and one of the little USB nubs for wifi mouse/keyboard. I was skeptical.
But aside from needing newer batteries in the mouse/keyboard, all has worked great without cables. No notice of slowdown when streaming video. Even considering making my server wifi on the next rebuild.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Agree on externals and wifi. I think i was stuck on past notion that wifi and usb were too slow. The ssds that are storage now with usb3 case are fast enough and i just didn't make the leap. Thank you all for replies. BTW, using win10 and thinking why not a new computer, maybe last, with win11. I was thinking next year, so win11 has more time to work out the bugs, but that may be waiting too long.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If Windows was so good they wouldn't have to keep re-inventing it.


----------



## stingray230sx (8 mo ago)

check www.woot.com for some great deals on i5 and i7 computers.
I too run a home built core2duo but I am holding out for my so far not showing up fed tax refund, to build a i9 screamer, but they have some great deals on there








Cheap Desktops | Computers | Woot







www.woot.com


----------



## Lady Ianna (6 mo ago)

Missouri Bound said:


> If Windows was so good they wouldn't have to keep re-inventing it.


The reason they keep re-inventing windows is to get more money from you, not that they are making it better. 

(Continue on with your previous conversation, please.)


----------

